# That clause



## Hotmale

Cześć 

jak przetłumaczyć "that clause" na j. polski? Jak to rodzaj zdania?


----------



## NotNow

Some context would be helpful.


----------



## Hotmale

But it's a grammar term, NotNow, just like "relative clause".


----------



## Programmer

Zdanie niezłożone.


----------



## majlo

O! Pierwszy raz słyszę ten termin. Programmer, dysponujesz może jakimś źródłem, gdzie można by poczytać o zdaniach niezłożonych? 

Notabene, na Wiki jest artykuł o that-clause, ale niestety nie ma polskiego odpowiednika (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/That_clause).


----------



## BezierCurve

A nie jest to po prostu zdanie podrzędnie złożone?


----------



## Programmer

Dałem trochę ciała. Miałem na myśli samo "clause".

@majlo: jeśli istnieje w języku polskim prawidłowy termin na zdanie niezłożone (co jest równoznaczne zdaniu, które nie jest złożone, o ile jeszcze choć trochę rozumiem język polski), to chętnie go poznam .

@BezierCurve: IMO zdanie podrzędne takowego.


----------



## Hotmale

Wyczytałem, że jest to zdanie dopełnieniowe ze spójnikiem that, ale tak jest tylko w jednym źródle, więc chyba ktoś ten termin wymyślił. Sam nie wiem.


----------



## Programmer

Zważywszy na fakt, że "that" często może być pominięte, nie wydaje mi się, żeby to było dobre .


----------



## Hotmale

To nie istotnie czy może być pominięte, czy nie. To jest nazwa gramatyczna. Jest wiele rodzajów zdań po ang: relative clause, conditional clause, itp.


----------



## Thomas1

Hotmale said:


> Wyczytałem, że jest to zdanie dopełnieniowe ze spójnikiem that, ale tak jest tylko w jednym źródle, więc chyba ktoś ten termin wymyślił. Sam nie wiem.


Moim zdaniem może być. Wszystko zależy od kontekstu (_cf._ post Notnow).  
Zdania podrzędne z that to określenie szersze, bo zawiera w sobie zdania dopełnieniowe z that (zaryzykuję stwierdzenie, że that występuje wtedy jako conjunction--spójnik) jak i przydawkowe z that (tu that występuje jako relative pronoun--zaimek względny).


----------

